# Aruba activities



## JillC (Mar 6, 2006)

We will be going to Aruba on the 24th for the first time.  I was wondering if we need to make reservations now for the Kukoo Kunuku or the Jolly Pirates, or if you can make reservations once there.  Has anyone gone to the Black Hog Saloon?


----------



## 2hokies (Mar 6, 2006)

Since your traveling during "high" season, I would reserve those two things before you go.  We had a blast on the Kukoo bus.  We didn't sail with Jolly Pirates, but we did sail on the Octopus and Tranquilo and those trips were great as well!  Have heard Jolly Pirates is fun!  Have a great time!


----------



## Zac495 (Mar 7, 2006)

LOVED teh Jolly Pirates! If you're willing to go on a t/s presentation, most give you that (or something else) free.

Pictures and reviews of restaurants on my site.


----------



## silverfox82 (Mar 8, 2006)

no, no, yes, yes. The black hog has a BBQ day (sunday?) pay one price, beers included. Games, motorcycle rides for the ladies, just a plain old good time. We also will be there the 23rd so we plan on doing the black hog, perhaps we will run into you, Caran and Alan


----------



## suzanne (Mar 8, 2006)

We enjoyed the La Dome gourmet lunch snorkel trip, the Pelican 4X4 jeep, snorkel trip and Madame Janettes for dinner also Texas de Brazil was very good and a different eating experience. I enjoyed the Black Hog BBQ, but hubby didn't. Also went on the Atlantis Submarine trip, which we both really enjoyed. We are headed back to the Playa Linda in Sept. for two weeks. You will have a great time in Aruba.

Suzanne


----------



## SteveB (Mar 14, 2006)

Madam Janettes is excellent and do not miss Flying Fishbone.  Go to the aruba-bb.com board for everything about Aruba.  Have not been able to get an exchange into Aruba through RCI.  Actually ran a poll on the aruba-bb website and found most Aruba owners do not trade and do not belong to RCI or II.


----------



## lvhmbh (Mar 18, 2006)

We went on the Jolly Pirates with a group from this board and others this year.  We had a blast!  They have a discount coupon each day in the local paper so I'd look for that.  The local papers are free!  Linda


----------

